# Mathews Conquest 4 Resale Value



## greennock (Dec 13, 2007)

Hello,

I've been researching the Conquest 4. Seems like a very popular bow. Their website shows about $900 for one. My only dealer that sells them charges that amount. Looks like Mathews makes the dealers charge list. When I look at the classifides, they're really low. One used 2010 was only $500. Something less than a year old already down about half it's value. Most used one's I've seen are around $400, not as new as that one.

I'm wondering why the resale value is so low? Do they wear out quickly? Is this a bow that won't last me 5-10 years? The $900 may be a lot less than their other target bows going for $1200+ but it's still alot of money.

Thanks!!


----------



## nickel shooter5 (Dec 26, 2009)

Great bow. It will last you as long as you need it. Resale sucks on them because they are used mainly for target. Target bows resale sucks


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

find you a used one...just as good as a new one for a lot less money just no warranty worst thing that could happen(usually) is having a limb crack or go bad.(which is very rare)...Limbs can be found here on AT pretty easy and fairly cheap....I have a conquest 1 that I still shoot...main hunting bow,back-up 3-D bow...10 years or so old...just as good as day one.. replace the strings/cables and bushings in bottom cam 1 time a year..she good to go...


----------



## wirenut583 (Nov 4, 2007)

Doesnt the resale value on all bows suck? you pay 900 bucks for almost any Hoyt and can buy them for 400 I mean. It just goes to say buy what you want to keep and You dont have to worry about resale. I have 2 conquests bought my first new bought the second for 200 bucks. Both are teriffic bows.


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

900 is too much for a new C4 700 is more like it


----------



## greennock (Dec 13, 2007)

wirenut583 said:


> ...It just goes to say buy what you want to keep and You dont have to worry about resale.


I agree but I was mainly interested to know if the low resale value had something to do with the durability of the C4. I keep things for a long time.


----------



## greennock (Dec 13, 2007)

3Dblackncamo said:


> 900 is too much for a new C4 700 is more like it


That's good to know!! I guess the shops in my area are a bunch of snakes. Since you can't see prices at on-line shops, there's no competition and no way to know how much you should be paying. 700 seems like a good price for a competition bow.

Any idea what a Conquest Apex 8 should cost? It lists for $1249

Thanks


----------



## oldeadeye06 (Feb 12, 2009)

yea theres a shop up in my neck of the woods that has 2 or 3 c4's that are 07 and he's want 600 to 650! They deffinitly will break it off in someone thats new at the sport.


----------



## Bowtech n ROSS (Aug 30, 2007)

They are that cheap because they are an 07 model! 900 is not crazy for a 2010 or 2011 new c4 .




oldeadeye06 said:


> yea theres a shop up in my neck of the woods that has 2 or 3 c4's that are 07 and he's want 600 to 650! They deffinitly will break it off in someone thats new at the sport.


----------



## oldeadeye06 (Feb 12, 2009)

600 dollars for a c4 is not cheap! I dont know were your looking but you can buy a 09and 2010 all day on here for 350 to 450.


----------



## rab1 (Oct 3, 2010)

I have a Conquest from 1990 with a Sure-loc 1991 and both still get the job done, strings,cable and bushings for 20 years,My only problem is I would like to change the limb to 50-60 because I gotten old.


----------



## nock tune (Jul 5, 2009)

Buy a newer used c4 for a good price,and shoot it forever!!!


----------



## mdpate (Apr 26, 2010)

I have a good one for sale on here. it's a 2010. check it out!!


----------



## 3dshooter25 (Nov 17, 2008)

They are a great bow and hold their resale value pretty good. It should last you as long as you want to shoot it without any problems. I got a new one in 2009 and have shot a TON over the past 2 years and the only part of the bow that shows any wear is the limb graphics (Mathews is completely worn off on top and bottom). They are a rugged, reliable bow and definitely shoot great. I was really rough on mine and it still shoots just as good today and the day I took it out of the box. I am shooting a new Apex 8 now and It shoots even better for me than the C4 did. You can't go wrong with any Mathews bow and their resale value is one of the best on the market.


----------



## greennock (Dec 13, 2007)

3dshooter25 said:


> ... I am shooting a new Apex 8 now and It shoots even better for me than the C4 did.


May I ask how much you paid for the Apex 8? The only dealer by me wants full list price of $1250. Just seems if you pay list price you're getting it in the shorts.


----------



## wirenut583 (Nov 4, 2007)

Greennock where are you at? The dealer in your area might not be that bad, Mathews has different prices to the dealer depending on how many bows he bought the year before. So if your dealer has not sold many bows or if he is new he really has no choice but to sell at MSRP. Our dealer here in So. NM sells a ton and we the consumer benefit. I think the new Conquests are around 795 Dont know about the A-8 for have not asked.


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

greennock said:


> May I ask how much you paid for the Apex 8? The only dealer by me wants full list price of $1250. Just seems if you pay list price you're getting it in the shorts.


Yeah, sounds like he doesn't want to sell one too bad!


----------



## drtnshtr (Jan 20, 2003)

You can get an Apex on heere for around $400 any day of the week.


----------



## huntingpro77 (Dec 28, 2009)

the apex8 is almost the same bow as the origanal conquest, same riser diff. limbs, but same bow....junk! the best bow mathews makes is the c4 period....


----------

